# Too Cool - Ultracpacitors



## rusty (Feb 26, 2011)

Way too cool, these are on my wish list.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoWMF3VkI6U[/youtube]


----------



## nch (Feb 26, 2011)

When it will run like battery prices I will love to have some of it too!!!


----------



## Irons (Feb 26, 2011)

That would be great to make a spot welder, or a mini arc furnace.

Just remember: 50 Joules is all it takes to be lethal.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'v got to check and see what I have laying around the shop. :idea: 8)


----------



## rusty (Feb 26, 2011)

nch said:


> When it will run like battery prices I will love to have some of it too!!!


 

Scrap out e-scrap keep your eyes peeled for any UPS with out batteries inside.

UPS uses
ultracapacitors

Designed to work with the manufacturer's line of ATX/SFX medical-grade PC power supplies, the Ultra UPS 8000 is a backup power supply that uses ultracapacitors instead of batteries for an operational life projected to exceed 1 million cycles and/or 10 years.

Here is a city bus running on caps.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYL6NyU1g3k[/youtube]


----------



## rusty (Feb 26, 2011)

Another interesting read on capacitor plague, this last batch of scrap PCs all 50 of them had blown caps which lead me to research to find out why when I came up with this tid bit.

In one case, the reason for the manufacture of faulty electrolytic capacitors was industrial espionage gone wrong: several Taiwanese electrolyte manufacturers began using a stolen formula that was incomplete, and lacked ingredients needed to produce a stable capacitor


Full story here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 27, 2011)

Electroplating/deplating applications? :lol:


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

I have worked with these in a application, and I have some of these. They are awesome, definitely one of the most interesting electronic items i have ever worked with. Due to their unique characteristics, they have tons of potential applications just waiting to be discovered by someone. I was planning on using them in a solar or a wind battery bank setup, but there is never enough time to do things. The ones i have are the maxwell bcap3000, they are blue and newer than the old style in the video. If anyone is interested i may be willing to trade or sell. Just send me a pm.


----------



## rasanders22 (Feb 27, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> Electroplating/deplating applications? :lol:




Theses would make electric vehicles much mroe viable. They still need to have their energy density increased though. Funny timming on this viedo though because right now my physics class is studying capacitors.


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 28, 2011)

I suspect they use ultracapacitors for those electric drag bikes. Those things have enormous torque.


----------

